

Sell Ice Cream, Not Cream and Ice - mmaunder
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2010/03/13/sell-ice-cream-not-cream-and-ice/

======
webwright
The internet is made for lead-gen...

One of my favorite businesses on the planet buys adwords ads for specific car
searches ("blue honda accord 1997") and offers the searcher three competitive
quotes-- just fill out a form. They then sell these leads to three car deals
who have the vehicle in question for $20/per lead. Last I heard they were
bidding on 750,000 adwords and making millions per month.

~~~
pibefision
do you have any link to that landing pages?

~~~
olefoo
Just google a late model used car. Click on the ads on the right side of the
SERP.

------
araneae
It depends on what your goal is. If you just want to make money, there are a
lot of boring (IMO) ways to do that.

On the other hand, I (and I'm sure many other HNers as well) like to _make
cool stuff._ It would be nice if it turned into cash, but I would prefer to
enjoy the stuff I code instead of hacking some small corner of the Internet
for cash... that certainly takes innovative thinking, which I really respect,
but it's just not interesting to me.

~~~
jheitzeb
I think for me, before visiting LeadsCon, it was never so crystal clear that
you could have a business _without_ much product or technology. I've seen a
lot of people pursue tech or product with business being an afterthought and
it is interesting to see the other extreme.

In the end I'd have to agree that (for me anyway) happiness isn't going to
come without a health combination of all three elements.

